# reconfig ports



## Deleted member 2077 (May 10, 2012)

When I installed cups-base there was a ton of options (for CUPS and its dependencies).  I would like to start over.  I tried [cmd=]make clean; make config-recursive[/cmd] but that doesn't give me the option to re-do my config.  Is there a graceful way to redo this from the start?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

`# make rmconfig`

See ports(7).


----------

